
Show HN: Help your favourite local spots survive Covid-19 - piotrgrudzien
https://lunchnext.com/en/
======
piotrgrudzien
This country-wide quarantine puts local businesses, in particular restaurants,
cafes, cultural venues, hairdressers and other service providers in a
difficult position. Some of them may not survive a lockdown of several weeks!
Fortunately, we can support our favourite spots by purchasing their digital
voucher to help them sustain financial liquidity.

In order to help as many service providers as possible, during the quarantine
we are not charging them platform fees, except for the small transaction fee
of the payment operator Stripe.

#SupportLocal

~~~
sharemywin
Maybe add an about us page, to add more credibility and make it more personal.
An image on there would help too.

Should you add social sharing buttons to the pages?

